# Ice maker dumping water continuously



## Snboard976 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a Samsung rs261mdrs side by side refrigerator and freezer. The ice maker is filling with water, then immediately dumping the water. This process repeats every 30 seconds to 1 minute leading to a puddle on the floor. The ice maker continued attempting to dump water even when the water to the fridge had been turned off. Does anyone have any ideas to try before I purchase a new ice making unit?

I have already tried resetting the ice maker and unplugging the fridge and turning off the ice maker using the button on the front of the fridge. Nothing stopped the icemaker from turning every 30 seconds. Right now I have disconnected the internal wires to the water valve and ice maker to give myself time.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

I would replace ice maker. Timer inside of ice maker must be defective.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Hk is correct, replace the icemaker, it does not have a timer though. The way it works is every time the ice bin reaches say 11 degrees it cycles. Obviously you are no where near that temperature so I am guessing its a bad sensor in the icemaker itself or the relay in the icemaker is stuck. Either way there is no repair, as you can not buy individual parts, you will have to replace


----------

